# Very Aggressive Cichlid Video



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

This is my girlfriend's unknown species cichlid. We bought it thinking it was a Texas Cichlid, but after looking at tons of pictures online we think it may be a Jack Dempsey or a Texas/Dempsey cross. Anyone's input on what species you think it is would be appreciated. This is the first video we took of it. I have another I can upload later. Sorry for the poor quality, taken with a digital camera, it's all we have right now.

http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=fish-013


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

that's a nice fish


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

Yeah, he's a handful. Does not like tankmates at all. Several Plecos have fallen because of him.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Im not sure, but it looks like a Dempsey/Texas cross to me

Cool fish anyway


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Looks great.........


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

texas con?, danm thing wont hold still :laugh:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm stumped on the species. Are you sure it's a hybrid? Also, maybe a still pic or two? Either way, seems to have A LOT of attitude!


----------



## sicklid-holic (Mar 25, 2005)

Does it jump out of the water to bite your hand? If your not sure. Try putting your hand a few inches above the water and see if it will jump out. 
Im asking because my red devil/midas male is so mean it jumps out and attack me constantly. Even ripped the end of the plastic net and yanked it back and forth slamming to the glass. Mean SOB.


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

I've got another video to upload and I'll take some still pictures tomorrow. Hard to do though since he won't hold still.









Yes, he will jump out at your hand over the tank. When he was smaller I would hold cichlid pellets over the tank and he would take them out of your hand. Haven't tried it in a while because I think he might try and take my whole finger.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

haha kna like my red devil, he is about 9 inches and will get compleetly out of the water when you are trying to put food in. 
hers a pic, i took after he bit me today.


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

Heh, man he got you good there. I got bit by one of my P's back when I had them. Little bugger was only about 3 inches long at the time too.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Definatly looks like either a male festae or a festae hybrid from the video. Please post some clear pics and I can give you a better ID


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Great looking cichlid with a matching personality.....









Although I'm not positive about the specie it is proably a Festea and a nice one too


----------

